# What kind of Printer is used on these



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

Anybody know what sort of printer is used for prints/decals or whatever they are on gear like under armour or Nike. I know its not direct print.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I would think it is a print/cut product like you would get from Transfer Express or Stahl's. 

Or, of course you could by the eco solvent equipment-but it is about $10,000 minimum it seems.

It is about the only thing we do not do in house-when we can afford it we will be buying one.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

RVP said:


> Anybody know what sort of printer is used for prints/decals or whatever they are on gear like under armour or Nike. I know its not direct print.


which part of the print are you referring to?

The print on the front is usually screen printing.

I'm not sure how the labels in the neckline are done. Maybe via a pad printer or printer/cutter combo like the RolandVersacamm


----------



## FoyerClothing (Nov 15, 2007)

they are plastisol heat transfers


----------

